# Easiest way to build an enclosure..?



## Markie (Apr 23, 2008)

I am about to make my deposit on a b&w tegu, but before I do, I want to figure out how I am going to build its cage. The only thing is, my dad won't help me at all, so I am trying to figure out the easiest way to make an enclosure so I can do it myself. Any ideas, anyone?

Also, has anyone used some type of hardware cloth on their doors? I thought about doing that, but I wasn't sure if tegus were prone to rubbing their noses on it. Thanks!

Markie


----------



## dicy (Apr 23, 2008)

buy wood thats cut to size and humidety resitant get sliders for the glass mesh for the ventilation screw and glue together get glass cut to size insert it to the sliders get cablework and lamps decorate and there u go


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 23, 2008)

dicy said:


> buy wood thats cut to size and humidety resitant get sliders for the glass mesh for the ventilation screw and glue together get glass cut to size insert it to the sliders get cablework and lamps decorate and there u go



lol............the sad part is that what he said is true and i didnt even realize it was that easy until i read it


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

I was going to have one commissioned form this really good cagebuilder, but then I realized that 450 dollars is pretty expensive for an 8 1/2 by 3 1/2 by 3 1/2 wooden enclosure.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 23, 2008)

The easest way is to buy an old showcase, I do this and replace the top glass with a plywood and wire top. It already has the sliding doors.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I could call around to reptile shops like LLL, ask to speak to the managers, and ask if they have any old showcase enclosures....I would really like to have one. I don't know that they come anywhere big enough for a chacoan, but I could pull it off for my new beardies when they hatch.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 23, 2008)

The showcase enclosure doesn't have to be for animals... The glass display cases from anywhere could be converted... I had one for a while from a jewelry store that would have worked great...


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> The showcase enclosure doesn't have to be for animals... The glass display cases from anywhere could be converted... I had one for a while from a jewelry store that would have worked great...



Oh really? I really need to look around then! I may even be able to find one big enough for tegus.


----------



## Markie (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that showcase idea is a good one! 

Thanks for everybody's replies.. I had a cage offered to me yesterday, so hopefully I won't have to build at all.. haha.

If I don't end up getting it, however, maybe I can find a showcase or something.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 24, 2008)

showcases :idea: where would you begin to look for old ones at :?:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 24, 2008)

Any store that has display cases that is closing down...


----------

